# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Taliban ın islam yorumunun analizi

## ceydaaa

Taliban zihniyeti, klasik mezhebi metinlere bağlı, içtihada yer vermeyen, bu nedenle inanırken ve yaşarken tarihsel, sosyal ve kültürel şartları dışlayan dar bakışlı bir çeşit dini metinciliği temsil etmektedir.
Zahiri metincilik temel olunca, rasyonel düşünce ortadan kalkmaktadır. Umumi menfaatler, maslahatlar ve imaj bütünüyle göz ardı edilmektedir. Artık Hanefi mezhebinin sadece adı ve kitapları vardır. Mezhebin usulü bir değer ifade etmez. Örneğin kadınlara İslam adına çalışma yasağı getiren Taliban, savaştan sonra dul kalan 400.000 Afganlı kadının halihazırdaki durumunu ve istikbalini düşünmez. Sağlık kurumlarında doktor ve hemşire, okullarda bayan öğretmen yokluğundan dolayı yaşanacak sorunları hiç aklına getirmez. Yine Taliban, Bamyanda yaklaşık 1500 yıllık tarihi Buda heykellerini yıkarken, Budistlerin yaşadığı ülkelerde ve özellikle Hindistanda bulunan Müslüman azınlığın karşılaşacakları risk ve tehlikeleri göz önüne almaz. Taliban için geçerli olan, saygın alimlerinin verdikleri karardır. Bu arada Onların Allahı bırakıp taptıklarına sövmeyin; sonra, onlar da bilmeyerek Allaha söverler (el-Enam: 108) ayeti görmezlikten gelinir.
Körü körüne metincilik, daha çağdaş hükümler çıkarma hususunda bütün kapıları Talibana kapamaktadır.
Taliban zihniyetinde yerel örf ve adetler de dini kurallar haline gelmiştir. Son olarak Selefi anlayışın veya Vehhabiliğin, Taliban zihniyetinin oluşumuna etkisi, akliliğin, Talibanın Hanefiliğinde neredeyse tamamen yok olmasında yatar.

----------

